# Heres my rats :)



## Lunte (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi there

I thought you might like to see my lovely rats 

I´ll start with the boys 









Boomer - Russian blue berkshire dumbo









Draik - Black hooded dumbo rex









Jupiter - Chokolate banded husky









Mini Me - Mock mink dumbo rex









Muffin - PEW/Pink eyed white dumbo rex









Nemesis - Mock cinnamon dumbo









Hartmanns Shaggy Man - Russian blue berkshire dumbo









Spunk - Blue berkshire husky rex









Hartmanns Sylvester - Black berkshire husky rex









DotsRats Lapetus - Beige hooded









Hartmanns Vin Diesel - Black berkshire husky rex









Hartmanns Yamaha - Black berkshire dumbo rex

*And now the girls* 









CampChaos Carolinas Eyes - Black hooded varigatet dumbo









Hartmanns Asia Argento - Black berkshire husky









Nanna - Russian blue self









Tequila - Blue banded husky

And yes, i loooove husky rats 

Hope you enjoyed the pictures


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

Your rats are beautiful! I love the picture of Spunk...sleepy.


----------



## DeeDee (Jul 24, 2008)

Their all so cute. I love the picture of boomer.


----------



## Lunte (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you, i´m glad you like the pictures, it´s very complicatet to take pictures of rats, they just don´t want to sit still :lol:


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I would like to know how many pics you discarded during this photoshoot? 20? 100? LOL...

They are absolutely lovely


----------



## Lunte (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, many :lol:

I don´t take picture of all the rats on one day, i would be drivin craaaazy if i did that :shock:

But i take alot of pictures of each rat, and then i sort them and take the best pictures and saving them so i can use them on my webpage and forums 

Sometimes there come funpictures


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

They're gorgeous.


----------



## hayleyingham (Jul 16, 2008)

ohh all your rats are beautiful


----------



## Lunte (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

So purty!
Jess x


----------



## dysisaurora (Mar 6, 2008)

oooh can I have 12? They are so cute!


----------



## Lunte (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks again 

I could not live without them


----------



## RattyJessica (Aug 22, 2008)

I am n love with Boomer! Oh he looks like such a sweetie!


----------



## Lunte (Aug 20, 2008)

Trust me, Boomer is a fantastic little boy whos licking and grooming fingers *love*


----------



## Klairwho (Sep 1, 2008)

Hartmanns Vin Diesel is just lovely!


----------



## Lunte (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

seriously the cutest bunch I have seen.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

omg, Boomer is adorable!


----------



## hayleyingham (Jul 16, 2008)

aaw you have such a cute bunch, especially boomer, aaw

can i ask you what defines a husky? I have two rats that look like, i think he was called jupiter  bad memory sorry


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

Me thinks me needs to do some rat kidnapping anyone else want to particiate? LOL


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

aww they are so cute! Only a week and 3 days till I get my babies!


----------

